# Partagas Culebras



## Wolfgang8810 (Jan 17, 2008)

Does anyone have any information to share about the taste of these and if they are worth the money PM me if you cant discuss openly. :bl


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

They taste good.
They are a novelty item.
Makes you smile when smoking them.

There is a very wide variation in price on these.


----------



## Wolfgang8810 (Jan 17, 2008)

so a blind box buy would be a bad idea?


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Wolfgang8810 said:


> Does anyone have any information to share about the taste of these and if they are worth the money PM me if you cant discuss openly. :bl


Good timing. I purchased one as part of a raffle to support the troops. On Wednesday I broke it out and smoked one stick, yesterday the second and the final one tonight.

I'd say that it was an excellent medium smoke. There are a lot of subtleties that really require exhaling through the nose. This is one smoke that you would not want to rush, as it gets harsh if too hot. But if you take your time, I think that it is excellent.

I plan to get some more and lay them down for a while.


----------



## Lionfish (Dec 23, 2007)

A very nice smoke to enjoy with friends or by yourself. I just finished the 3rd tonight and have not been let down! A great purchase in my opinion. :tu


----------



## dantzig (Oct 18, 2007)

Someone was generous enough to share one of these with me at a herf. It was very fun to smoke. It varied in strength and flavor as it changed shape while burning. It was primarily a spicy smoke that ranged from medium to full body.


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

These are great smokes. For the money I think you cant go wrong.


----------



## jkim05 (Feb 26, 2007)

just buy them. they are worth it.


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

Wolfgang8810 said:


> so a blind box buy would be a bad idea?


Not sure what a blind box buy is but these have a very nice party profile and the burn is excellent despite the presentation. Prices seem to range from 50 - 150 per box of 3 coffins.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Navydoc said:


> Prices seem to range from *50 - 150 *per box of 3 coffins.


Big swing in prices from what I've seen as well


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

Buy them, grab two close friends, untwist and smoke. Repeat often. :tu


----------



## mtb996 (Apr 5, 2006)

There was a recent thread on this same cigar. Basically to reiterate whats already been said, they are a great cigar for the lower end of the price point (I paid $72/box), but not at $150/ box.

I thought the flavor profile was typical Partagas and reminded me of a long party short. Burn was surprisingly good given the twisted shape.

Good smoke with great presentation and cool WOW factor, so its hard to go wrong.:tu


----------



## Mbraud4 (Feb 17, 2006)

Very cool looking smokes. Nice flavor but not complex at al. One deminsional start to finish. But at least the one flavor is pretty good. And also, the coolness factor comes into play. Pick up a box if you can find a vendor with a fair price (nothing triple digit, around 75 is fine) and you wont be dissappointed.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

mtb996 said:


> There was a recent thread on this same cigar. Basically to reiterate whats already been said, they are a great cigar for the lower end of the price point (I paid $72/box), but not at $150/ box.
> 
> I thought the flavor profile was typical Partagas and reminded me of a long party short. Burn was surprisingly good given the twisted shape.
> 
> Good smoke with great presentation and cool WOW factor, so its hard to go wrong.:tu


$72 isn't a bad price, though I've seen them for much less. I wouldn't pay nearly $100 or above for them, though. They may be good, but we are talking about 9 cigars here.


----------



## Benzopyrene (Jun 5, 2007)

Sill young, but get some now before the euro is 2 to 1 on the dollar!!!!


----------



## jkim05 (Feb 26, 2007)

Benzopyrene said:


> Sill young, but get some now before the euro is 2 to 1 on the dollar!!!!


Seriously, these have great Partagas flavour and are incredible if you get them at the right price. Unfortunately, this exchange rate keeps inflating prices...we need to stop the bleeding, but I guess importing more goods doesn't help either. What a conundrum. Anyways, like I stated earlier, these cigars are not only pretty cool, imo, they're one of the few gimmicks that are worth the coin...I can't believe Habanos hasn't raised the prices yet.


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

newcigarz said:


> Big swing in prices from what I've seen as well


of course there are price differences with most cigars with various vendors.. But for some reason, I have found the difference in prices with THESE cigars have been more vast then others. I have seen them for anywhere from $40.00 or so to $175.00 a box.. Crazy!

But, with that said, I am glad that i bought a bunch when they were $40 or so.


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

I enjoyed a third of one this week thanks to Benzo, I enjoyed it.


----------



## Eternal Rider (Feb 27, 2006)

I picked up a couple of boxes the other day for $75 a box. Not a bad price.


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

i think they are all novelty, but they are always a good gift...

IMHO they are good, not great...


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

smoked one with friends this weekend, they are very good considering it's a non aged Cuban cigar (imho Cubans need aging to become good). Medium bodied full flavored. Definately worth buying a box (or more).


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

I may be the only one, but I prefer the old packaging of Culebras better. They are too fancy now. They are the cigars of workers, not an Aristrocrats!

I see little reason to have them hand rolled either.


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

Check out Tw3nty's post of our Sit-Down Herf. Clicky


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

jjirons69 said:


> Check out Tw3nty's post of our Sit-Down Herf. Clicky


That's not a Party Culebra though. A La Flor Dominicana?


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

I think MRN said it best....a typical Partagas machine made. Not overly complex, but a decent, respectable little smoke. 

Its a novelty, no doubt- but very neat.


----------



## cigarflip (Jul 4, 2004)

Mark THS said:


> I think MRN said it best....a typical Partagas machine made. Not overly complex, but a decent, respectable little smoke.
> 
> Its a novelty, no doubt- but very neat.


You are talking about the older Culebras. The new ones in coffins are all handmade now.


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

vstrommark said:


> That's not a Party Culebra though. A La Flor Dominicana?


It's a Party. Should've seen how long it took Stewart to remove the band. It was huge and had lots of glue. It was actually Spooble's. He's taken it to numerous herfs and finally fired it off.


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

As a "collector" I purchased a box assuming it is a must have for any cigar collection. Haven't smoked one yet, but am planning on it real soon.


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

I really like the Culebras. They are awesome young and an unforgettable experience when shared with friends.


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

jjirons69 said:


> It's a Party. Should've seen how long it took Stewart to remove the band. It was huge and had lots of glue. It was actually Spooble's. He's taken it to numerous herfs and finally fired it off.


hmmm. All mine have had red cord tying it together...


----------



## stevefrench (May 21, 2006)

vstrommark said:


> hmmm. All mine have had red cord tying it together...


There's a small ribbon at the foot and another small ribbon at the top of the bunch, along with the huge Partagas label around all three cigars. I had my first one on friday and it was very tasty.
:ss


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Tristan said:


> I really like the Culebras. They are awesome young and an unforgettable experience when shared with friends.


Sharing with two friends is the biggest hoot with the Culebras. They look like a warped cherot...


----------



## Narbs (Jan 16, 2008)

Very interesting looking smokes. I have never come across one, are they fairly hard to locate ISOM or not?


----------



## worr lord (Feb 3, 2007)

Narbs said:


> Very interesting looking smokes. I have never come across one, are they fairly hard to locate ISOM or not?


Not really, and at ~$75/box, they're something worth picking up.


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Oh yeah,no doubt these are tasty and a novelty smoke. I think the best part is taking them to a herf and seeing who else doesn't mind looking strange smoking one of the three crooked fingers. I was gifted a box by a gorilla (you know who you are) and have had 2/3 of them resting for a upcoming herf this summer. Interested in seeing how they aged since Santa brought them by last Christmas...:ss


----------



## Narbs (Jan 16, 2008)

If anyone is willing to split, please send me a PM.:tu That would be a wild smoke to share with my herfin buddy (dad). It must be impossible to not be envious in this community, you guys have some incredible collections! :dr


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Here's the review I wrote for my blog



> The Culebras is a special kind of cigar, 3 curved cigars bound together by 2 pieces of red rope and one cigar band. A great smoke for a special occasion with 2 friends, like the time I smoked it with Smokey and Foster. The cigar looks rough with the strange shape and wrapper with veins even though it isn't a big cigar in neither size nor ring.
> 
> The palate starts with leather and pepper and soon the pepper gets a bit stronger. Later on I could taste something like chocolate and also some herbs. The cigar is full flavored but medium bodied and offers enough differences in flavor to keep you interested throughout the cigar.
> 
> ...


http://cigarblog.blog.com/3062304/


----------

